# UML Tool übers Internet



## ARadauer (29. Aug 2008)

kennt von euch jemand ein UML Tool mit dem mehrer Benutzer gleichzeitig übers Internet an einem Diagramm arbeiten können?

So was wäre ja total praktisch, Skype und ab geht die Besprechung....



PS: Falls es sowas noch nicht gibt, hab ich gerade eine idee für mein nächstes Projekt ;-) kann ja nicht so schwer sein, gibt spiele wo 300 leute gleichzeitig einen drachen bekämpfen, da wirds wohl möglich sein, dass 5 leute ein paar kästchen hin und her schieben...


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2008)

Für Eclipse wird es das vermutlich bald geben, aber ich weiß nicht ob schon etwas implementiert wird.
Konkret gehe ich davon aus, dass das Eclipse UML2 Projekt die ECF features früher oder später einbauen wird. Skype kommt dann auch gleich mit  :wink: 
Ist sicherlich ein interessantes Projekt, wenn du in diese Richtung marschieren willst, würde ich dir definitiv das Eclipse Communication Framework ans Herz legen.


----------



## ARadauer (29. Aug 2008)

ach ja die zeit ist immer das leidige problem. 

so ein projekt wär schon spannend


----------

